# Никогда не покупайте корсеты Orlett!



## nnka (28 Сен 2009)

После неосложненного перелома L1 позвонка врач посоветовал купить корсет гиперэкстензор арт. HEB-999 фирмы  Orlett, ЯКОБЫ ГЕРМАНИЯ производитель. Цена 12000 р. 

25 августа я его одела, а 27 сентября разломалась боковая застежка. Самому травмированному человеку его застегнуть невозможно, т.к. застежка находится под рукой, на боку, а усилия нужно прикладывать, чтобы самой себя затянуть просто титанические (во всяком случае для женщины). При этом приходится скручиваться, что уж совсем противопоказано при данной травме. При этом фирма Никамед и её магазины сети Ортека вывесили сертификаты, в которых написано, что данные изделия опробованы и прошли успешные испытания в больницах. Чистое вранье. 

Пациент любой в течение дня измучился бы с этим корсетом. Думаю, чиновники, выдавашие эти сертификаты получили хорошие откаты и на этом все эксперименты были окончены. Специалисты по таким конструкциям говорят, что такую несблансированную конструкцию могли сделать только в третьих странах. Теперь я снова выброшена из жизни, которая начала налаживаться, т.к. без корсета можно только лежать.


----------



## Ell (29 Сен 2009)

Наверное, не стоит так категорично.
Такой  корсет вы купили?

Или неверно им пользовались, или что-то врач не смог Вам обяснить о применении.


----------



## Mihail1 (29 Сен 2009)

Может брак? Не пробовали обратиться к продавцу... или доктору, который Вам рекомендовал корсет...


----------



## nnka (26 Ноя 2009)

Ell написал(а):


> Наверное, не стоит так категорично.
> Такой  корсет вы купили?
> 
> Или неверно им пользовались, или что-то врач не смог Вам обяснить о применении.



Да, именно такой. Конструкция корсета не продумана. Какие могут быть объяснения! Если бы хоть один доктор его снял-одел 3-4 раза за день, то отпала бы охота выписывать.

Добавлено через 4 минуты


Mihail1 написал(а):


> Может брак? Не пробовали обратиться к продавцу... или доктору, который Вам рекомендовал корсет...



Когда снова оказываешься на положении лежачего больного, то нет ни сил, ни возможностей доказывать продавцу, что поломка - это проблема конструкции или изготовителя, а не моя. В России все проблемы сваливаются на больного и помогают только личное самообладание и родные люди.

В данном случае не обращались в Ортеку,т.к. намучились с этой сетью ещё при покупке этого самого корсета. Так что купили б/у, но зато Medi 4c. В нем я чувтвую себя самостоятельным человеком и, пардон, после туалета могу сама его застегнуть.


----------



## Aksana (21 Июн 2010)

Ну эти же корсеты в Германии продают. Люди же носят. Может вам не очень повезло и в самом деле попался брак?
У нас в Минске других и нет. Так мне тоже выписали, правда у меня модель другая. Ну попробую поносить, поделюсь впечатлениями.

Выздоравливайте. Духом не падайте. Все эти неприятности с корсетом забудутся


----------



## Ole (22 Июн 2010)

Aksana написал(а):


> У нас в Минске других и нет.



В Минске есть дешевые, белые, страшненькие белорусские, 
но удобные грудопоясничные корсеты, мне нравятся.

На Одоевского под заказ недорого индивидуально делают корсеты, по отзывам очень хорошие.

А Orlett мне тоже не понравился. У меня был жесткий реклинатор - не смогла в нем ходить. 
И нынешний доктор заставил по своему направлению купить пояснично-кресцовый Orlett, но он узкий (18см) и не фига по ощущениям не фиксирует.


----------



## Серега Меланин (20 Янв 2012)

Добрый день! А кроме застежки есть еще какие то нарекания? Я тоже в корсете orlett HEB-999, перелом L-1.


----------



## radon (8 Окт 2014)

Не вдаваясь в подробности о болезни позвоночника, напишу пару строк о ортопедическом изделии фирмы Orlett, которое я купил по рекомендации лечащего врача в авторизованной, в нашем регионе, организации. То было изделие арт.3006 "корсет ортопедический  поясничный". Использовать его я стал после "блокады" поясницы.
После 1-ой процедуры блокады мне его одел и зафиксировал врач. Это было неописуемое чувство, живота не видно, спина прямая, подрос на пару сантиметров  . По совету врача я его носил до второй процедуры все время, пока находился вертикально. Между процедурами интервал был 3-5 дней.
К третьей процедуре я обратил внимание врача, на то, что корсет как-то не туго фиксирует, т.е.  "липучки" имеющиеся на изделии при затягивании перекрывали себя с нахлестом, а а если закреплять их в накладку, то даже с дополнительными боковыми застёжками, первоначального уровня фиксации достичь не удалось.
Т.к. стоит он нормально, я решил обратиться в авторизованную организацию, в которой приобрел корсет, после долгих обмеров и замеров, 10-дневного ожидания мне прислали ответ, что это *НЕ заводской брак и обмену не подлежит*.
Решил сам произвести замер, с целью определения типоразмера корсета, по инструкции он равняется обхват бедер+обхват талии / 2, в моем случае цифра получилась 100, таким образом мне выдали корсет L (97-105), предыдущий типоразмер М (85-97).
Когда я сказал, что видимо мне неправильно произвели обмер, и надо было корсет размера М, мне заявили, что было обмерено все верно, это я похудел, в талии на 5 см. в обхвате.
Вот и думай после этого, не то корсет не того типа размера, не то он вытянулся...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Окт 2014)

Почему М, если он до 97, а у Вас 100?
Так может ушить.
Зайти в мастерскую и ушить, там есть специальное место.


----------



## алмос (26 Окт 2014)

Можно ли надевать корсет пк 220 при задне-медиальной протрузии л5с1 на саму протрузию в период обострения?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Окт 2014)

пк 220, покажите.


----------



## алмос (27 Окт 2014)

Здравствуйте доктор.

 



> *Пояс корсетный или корсет ORTO ПК-220* - это поясничный бандаж выполненный из эластичного полотна сетчатой структуры, усиленный гибкими ребрами жесткости (от 4 до 8). Корсет ORTO ПК-220 обеспечивает умеренную фиксацию и разгрузку поясничного отдела позвоночника. Пояс корсетный ORTO ПК-220, благодаря своей ширине 25 см, существенно увеличивает зону разгрузки спины. У корсета ORTO ПК-220 имеются отстегивающиеся лямки, которые позволят корсету лучше держаться на людях с тучной фигурой.
> 
> Показания:
> - болевые ощущения в поясничном отделе позвоночника при остеохондрозе, остеопорозе, спондилоартрозе и других заболеваниях поясничного отдела;
> ...



Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Окт 2014)

В период обострения можно и даже нужно, если Вы не лежите все эти дни, а приходится по полной работать.
А уж после обострения одевать только при непривычных нагрузках, не столько разгрузит, сколько напомнит о правильном поведении.
Лямки, нужны для удобства одевания, поэтому максимально их удлините.


----------



## Больдемар (27 Ноя 2015)

nnka написал(а):


> Orlett, ЯКОБЫ ГЕРМАНИЯ производитель.
> 
> Думаю, чиновники, выдавашие эти сертификаты получили хорошие откаты и на этом все эксперименты были окончены.




Вы правы эта фирма к Германии никакого отношения не имеет.

По правилам международной торговли в изделии должна быть вшита бирка с надписью

Made in Germany = Сделано в Германии. Такой бирки на изделиях Orlett нет.

В России есть ещё одна конкурирующая фирма ортопедическая Fosta, на красочной большой коробке написано США сделано в Тайване. Но в бирке вшитой в корсет страны производителя нет.

Других производителей корсетов и прочего ортопедического хлама в России нет.

Так, что будьте бдительны. Купленный вами товар возврату и обмену не подлежит.

В аптеках примерочных нет, а одевать нужно на нижнее бельё.

Моя оценка, товары этих фирм цена-качество очень завышены.

Выход - покупать в развитых странах.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Ноя 2015)

Больдемар написал(а):


> Вы правы эта фирма к Германии никакого отношения не имеет.
> 
> По правилам международной торговли в изделии должна быть вшита бирка с надписью
> 
> ...


И чем они, заграничные, отличаются от наших, кроме липучек?


----------



## Больдемар (27 Ноя 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И чем они, заграничные, отличаются от наших, кроме липучек?




Качеством исходного материала, удобством в носке и долговечностью.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Ноя 2015)

Есть такой вариант.
Теперь по цене.
Разница в 2-3 раза.
Посмотрите Орлиман и Норму.


----------



## Больдемар (30 Ноя 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Есть такой вариант.
> Теперь по цене.
> Разница в 2-3 раза.
> Посмотрите Орлиман и Норму.


Я не инвалид, ювелир- хобби горный туризм, вынужден переделывать (перешивать =доводить) этот весь хлам своим друзьям, спортсменам травмированным в горах.В магазине фурнитура, на весь корсет, стоимость 500 руб. это вчера 29.11.2015года.
Если, я правильно понял первый пост, речь идёт об обмане.
*Orlett выдаёт себя за немецкую фирму производства Германия. Это - обман = начинается с мелочей. *


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Ноя 2015)

Вся контрабанда делается в Одессе,на малой Арнаутской улице…

Фольксваген немецкая машина, а делают в Калуге.

А вообще-то, теперь все Китай, как айфон.

Российская фирма обратилась к Германской фирме для разработки бренда и продукции.
Целенаправленно была задача - максимальное качество за приемлемые для России деньги.
Немцы все сделали все отшивают на своих фабриках в Азии (чуть ли не во Вьетнаме). Россияне только продают.
Уж сами решайте чья это фирма.

То же, но сшитое там же для Европы, и НАВЕРНОЕ из других материалов, стоит 6-8000 тысяч.
Нет смысла производить массово, проще завести эту марку, что и делает например Орлиман.


----------



## petr2015 (26 Дек 2015)

Мне подписали корсет этой фирмы LSO-991 при переломе позвонка L2 
Есть ли смысл покупать, цена то 17 000 
А отзывы то не очень...

Может заменить на фирму тривес - корсет ортопедический Т-1553,  или все же КПК -110 ( не нашёл фирму)?
Или не смотря на отрицательные отзывы все же покупать орлет?
Может достаточно LSO-981?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Дек 2015)

Это настолько индивидуально.
Тут важнее вообще поведение, чем корсет.
Степень перелома, какая?


----------



## petr2015 (27 Дек 2015)

Поведение ?  Сейчас горизонтальное положение, но большое желание встать и ходить, поэтому и разговоры о корсете, как варианте ускоренной реабилитации. Я вам в личку выписку отправил, но там степень не указана - не осложненный компресионный перелом тела L2


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Дек 2015)

Лежание и есть правильное поведение при переломе.
Перелом когда был.
Снимок есть?


----------



## Любовь (27 Дек 2015)

А что Вы скажете про корсет ОррО?


----------



## petr2015 (27 Дек 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Лежание и есть правильное поведение при переломе.
> Перелом когда был.
> Снимок есть?


Свежий 04.12.2015
Снимок только ренгеновский


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Дек 2015)

Покажите снимок.
Лежать, по хорошему, три месяца.
По заране ному три недели строго, потом корсет.


----------



## La murr (28 Дек 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> По заране ному три недели строго


Доктор, уточните, пожалуйста)))


----------



## petr2015 (28 Дек 2015)

Доктор 3 недели вроде как проходят...Вот и встаёт вопрос о корсете, какой он должен быть ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Дек 2015)

По западной норме.
Мы не можем в интернете давать рекомендации, все решает врач.
Сроки обсудите с ним.
Хорошо ли корсет? Без снимков скажем так, должно хватить этого.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (28 Дек 2015)

Позволю себе обратить внимание публики на корсеты "Крейт" модели Б-502 и 503. На мой взгляд подходят для подавляющего числа пациентов.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Дек 2015)

Полужесткая фиксация.


----------



## petr2015 (2 Янв 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Полужесткая фиксация.




И что лучше?

Жёсткая фиксация это типа гипса, а полу жёсткая это что?
Дают ли какой то эффект эти ребра или это просто обыкновенный пояс?



Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Позволю себе обратить внимание публики на корсеты "Крейт" модели Б-502 и 503. На мой взгляд подходят для подавляющего числа пациентов.



Посмотрел в инете,

противорадикулитный корсет МОДЕЛЬ Б-503 
Это его основное назначение?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Янв 2016)

Вы пока спрашиваете, уже и полужёсткой очередь придёт.


----------



## petr2015 (3 Янв 2016)

Если я правильно понял в ношении корсетов очередность определённая есть?
А вставать то когда можно? Через 3 месяца это без корсетов было, а с жестким/полу жёстким/ через сколько можно встать?
 Я уже  первый месяц отлежал

ЗЫ у меня интернета не было  , поэтому и перерыв был


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Янв 2016)

Решает врач, который Вас ведёт.


----------



## petr2015 (4 Янв 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Решает врач, который Вас ведёт.




Который?
В больнице - тому надо было только расписку получить, что я добровольно покинул больницу и предупрежден о последствиях.А тот, что в поликлинике , куда передали выписку, у того простое решение - лежать и лежать, вот в конце января снимки сделаем и посмотрим. Но до снимков в поликлинику тоже как то добраться надо..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Янв 2016)

В корсете и пойдёте.
Пока в корсете до туалета и обратно.
Лёжа все что хотите, и главное лфк.


----------



## petr2015 (4 Янв 2016)

Так я его (корсет) выбрать то как раз и не могу   фирма Орлет раскритикована в этой теме, да и мнение так и не сложилось корсет должен быть жесткий или полу жёсткий...
Сколько смотрю интернет - сидеть почему то написано что воспрещается, желательно вертикальное положение или в корсете можно сидеть?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Янв 2016)

Сидеть и в корсете жёстком, не очень можно.
Давайте так, если у вас был бы перелом ноги, то вам бы положили гипс и ходить только на костылях.
Корсет, это не гипс. Это костыли.
А гипсом для перелома позвонка является - лежание.
Поэтому три месяца лежать, а если вставьте, то в корсете жёстком и ненадолго.
Хотя сроки лежания сейчас активно пересматриваются, но ниже 12 недель, думаю не опустятся.


----------



## petr2015 (5 Янв 2016)

Доктор то Вы надежду вселяете - три недели по западным нормам...,  а то опять - 12 недель, это те же 3 месяца...
Всё-таки хоть и с костылями, но лучше все же ходить, чем лежать безпомощным, словно маленький ребёнок и доставлять неудобства близким. Да и элементарные гигиенические  процедуры без помощи кого то не возможны, а это ещё хуже
Значит всё-таки жёсткий, но кроме орлетта я что то ничего не нахожу, все остальные полу жёсткие...  а встать хотя бы до туалета надо, сколько ж за мной утки выносить будут, да и на снимок как то ехать надо, а то я как вспомню как меня на носилках заносили в нашу хрущевку, где на площадке носилки разворачивались только в вертикальном положении....
А для фиксации этого L2  высоты в 30 см хватит?
Я имею в виду модель LSO 981 или все же этого монстра надо брать LSO 991 см пост 20 там я инструкцию прикрепил, других то вариантом как понял нет, не смотря на то что и качество не очень этих  орлеттов

ЗЫ Вы извините, если что не так, но кроме как в интернете и проконсультироваться то негде...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Янв 2016)

Посмотрите корсет Орлиман, мне он больше нравиться.
Но если ничего нет, а вставать надо, то берём то что есть и встаём.
Три - четыре недели, по хорошему, это строгий постельный режим, то есть ходить можно, но только на на утку (у меня бабушка одна говорила, на "лебедушку")
Затем в жёстком корсете, встаём по необходимости.
Необходимость может постепенно расширяться до уровня повседневных нагрузок, к 12 недели.
А там и на работу можно.
В корсете.
И все это время лфк, массаж, физиотерапия.


----------



## petr2015 (5 Янв 2016)

Спасибо за консультацию. Уточняющие вопросы по модели задал в личку


----------



## Mike_1990 (8 Ноя 2016)

Ношу уже 3 года этой фирмы, средней фиксации на поясницу, полёт нормальный. Хотя, сравнивать особо не с чем.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Сен 2017)

Надо. Если это приносит облегчение.


----------

